# US Tax 2018 Quarterly question



## deansalter (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I arrived in the US in August (2018) and started working (self employed) in September, do not have health care, married, and living with my in-laws currently. 

From what I am led to believe i have to file a 1040, question is which one?? 

(_I would provide the link to the search results of 1040's but I am currently exempt_)

Other than the 1040 is there any other Tax Form that I may well need to be aware of?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Which forms you have to file will depend on the type(s) of income you have to report, as well as on the amounts and the sources. Also the type of visa you're on.

For the self-employed, there is the Schedule C (where you report the results of your business). Also, with the new 1040 form, there are 6 schedules, numbered from 1 to 6. You may need to fill out one or more of them, depending on your situation.

You may want to look into using tax preparation software - which can walk you through the process (and which will direct you to the relevant forms), or look for one of the "storefront" tax offices that offer inexpensive tax form preparation. First time through is usually the worst - after that it becomes a matter of copying from prior years.


----------

